# beschriftetes Dreieck



## nina4999 (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo, ich soll ein Dreieck programmieren das komplett beschriftet ist mit Seite a,b und c sowie den Winkeln. 
Ich bekomm es aber überhaupt nicht hin..
Ich bin dankbar über jede Hilfe.
Ich hab ein Bild mitgeschickt wie es aussehen soll..
Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## Robat (14. Mai 2018)

Ein paar mehr Informationen wären schon angebracht.
Welches Framework (Swing, JavaFX, ..)? 
Wie sieht dein Code bis jetzt aus? 
Wo genau hängt es? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen, wenn ja StackTrace posten.


----------

